# 2009 3 rivers model show pics.



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is some pics of the 3 rivers model show held yesterday.
Lots of wild models and stiff competition. Great deals in the swap area and great modelers to talk to to.
Enjoy the album and hope to meet some of you sometime.
http://s853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/GearBuster2009/pittsburg%203%20rivers%20model%20show%202009/?start=0:thumbsup:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

some nice cars. thanks for the pics.


----------

